# Looking for Land to Lease in Pike County, GA



## fourwinds (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm looking for at least 200 acres to lease the year-round hunting rights for. The company I work for is interested in offering the ability for our clients to hunt, so I'm looking for some land nearby. Just pm me with details. Thanks


----------



## jbail80 (Dec 5, 2010)

check out ingram & legrand hunting lease website. also pike monroe upson andlamar


----------



## REDFOXJR (Dec 27, 2010)

They have some nice plots, but they also think they are sitting on a gold mine,[rather expensive].


----------

